# Just Purchased First DCC Controller and HO Engine



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I took the plunge and purchased my first HO engine and decided to go DCC. Looking forward to building many layouts and spending many years with this great hobby.

For my first engine I purchased an M.T.H. HO Light Mikado Steam Engine (PS3). It has sound and smoke and is all set up for DCC control.

For my first controller, I went with a Digitrax DCS50. 

I set everything up and went through the first 8 functions without any problems. I am really liking this engine and can't wait to get a layout complete for it.

I understand that the DCC controller that I purchased is somewhat of an entry level controller. How much expansion is there with it? I would like to be able to program automatic start up, so that it will slowly start and increase speed automatically. Maybe blow the horn and whistle at various parts of the layout, automatically. Is there additions that I can purchase and add onto this controller or will I need to purchase a more advanced system down the line, in order to accomplish these types of functions. 

One other thing. The engine has functions up to 28. The controller only has 0 ~ 9 functions. Is there an add on to be able to utilize functions 10 ~ 28 or do I need to invest in a different unit down the road.

Thanks in advance for your help.
JB


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

JB,
While the Digitrax DCS50 is a starter setup, It can be upgraded and expanded to almost any level that you want to obtain.
Additional and newer throttles will also allow you to use the expanded function controls.
I found your next statements a little perplexing and questionable until I 
thought about it more.


> "I would like to be able to program automatic start up, so that it will slowly start and increase speed automatically". Maybe blow the horn and whistle at various parts of the layout, automatically".


considering you bought an MTH train makes me wonder if you Know there is a complete difference between a DCC System and a DCS System.
Even though the Digitrax just happens to have the initials DCS in the name it is a DCC system.
Automated startup and horn whistle sounding is a Yes and No answer in a DCC system!
Making your engines slowly start and increase speed and vice versa is all done via programing the engines decoder.
Automation without user input,( Turning the throttle up or down, pushing a function button for sound), Requires a software program that for all reasonable purposes is out of the normal price range for a normal modeler. I have a Very large setup that is computer aided, but still not fully automated. Hope that helps clarify it for you.


----------



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the information. So basically, standard set ups require manual input to start the train and blow whistles and horns, etc. Computer programing and hardware is needed to make things run automatically, which will be expensive.

BTW, I worked for the show "Extreme Home Makeover" some years back, where we did a home in your area. I would guess it was over 5 years ago. Do you watch the show and are you familiar with the house that was done in your area?

JB


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

JB,
Only the full automated software is expensive, an open JMRI software is what I use and it does most everything that I need to do. The hardware is real cheap it's a PR3 interface that will connect your controller to your computer.
I moved to Idaho 2 years ago and then to our current land and home just over the summer. I have heard of the home up here but have not seen it!
I'm a Remodeling and General Contractor but my place could still use a "Extreme Home Makeover":laugh::laugh::laugh:
Feel free to shout back at me if you need any more help!


----------



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

Are there any turn key units/programs available for purchase that would provide computer interface with the DCC controller and decoder?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This is way over my head, but you might want to read here:

http://jmri.sourceforge.net/

I think people are even running DCC from their iPhones!

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JohnnyB said:


> Are there any turn key units/programs available for purchase that would provide computer interface with the DCC controller and decoder?


what is "turn key" ? 

for digitrax there is PR3 interface that will bridge loconet to PC. from there you probably want either traincontroller software (130$) or the open source JMRI. with JMRI however you can count on extreme learning curve, and no offence, judging by your question it seems it will be even somewhat more uphill for you. download the softare, install and give it a spin.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I think people are even running DCC from their iPhones!
> TJ


If people are running them off there Iphones they don't deserve to be called modell railroaders. I am sorry but that is just wrong to run a train off of an Iphone. Most people i know who have those are rude jerks who care way to much about facebook and twitter and all the other *censored*. I think train should still be run with controllers (DCC) or throught a computer to controller to track interface or just computer but no way on some stupid ILAZY phone. Ok with all my ranting aside.

You will need to get a computer interface to go from controller to computer for it to work like the above said JMRI or LocoNet (the one specifically for digitrax) and you will have to upgrade your system.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

tankist said:


> what is "turn key" ?


Turn key is what we would call "RTR". In comparison, a prebuilt layout with track laid, wiring complete, controllers installed, locos and cars placed would be a turn key operation. Vice building it yourself with raw components.

JohnnyB, why are you wanting full automation? Are you building a display layout? If you are building a layout for your own use, I'm not sure why you'd want full automation; kinda takes the fun out of running a train. If you just want something running in the background, just get a train going and let it run while you operate another unit. Keep the turnouts set to make a loop (if thats what you have) and play a little train frogger with the one zipping around the track.:laugh:


----------



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

I am in the process of building a large movie room in my home. I am incorporating an HO layout that will go around the room. Currently my DCC system only allows manual control of the function buttons. I would eventually like to have the train running in the room and have it sound whistles, blow horns, turn off and on smoke, start up slow and gradually come to full speed via computer control at random times, in addition to manual control. 

Yes, when I mentioned "turn key" , I meant something that was similar to plug and play. Already programed and the ability to set various times that the functions would activate automatically. In addion to automatically running the DCC train functions, it might also be able to operate a gate crossing or warning lights when nearing a road crossing.

It looks like there are platforms available that will allow communication from the DCC controller to a PC like the PR3 interface mentioned in the previous post. I would just need to get the program written to operate everthing the way I want. May not be an easy task. I have a friend who is involved with robotics in the movie industry that may be able to help write such a program. I will contact him this week and see if he could help. I will share the project here on the forums as it progresses.

thanks for your help,
JB


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know exactly what your going for! There is a program already written to run the trains automatically via computer. But I caution you with even an extremely high tech system and well planned out layout. User interaction is always needed. Case in point look at Miniatur Wunderland , Germany www.miniatur-*wunderland*.com it has a whole team looking after it while it runs, yes it's large and yours will be allot smaller, but the same system will still run it. I can get you the link to the Program if that's what you want.
The digitrax system is almost "Turn key" you can get all the interfaces to make all the devices work, Crossing gates, lights, sounds, and movement. If you've never built a large layout, then your smarter to find someone to build it for you otherwise the time to learn all the systems will ware you down. I've built several very large layout's for customers in the past and the electronics and wiring is where most will fall flat on there face!
I'm not trying to discourage you from this venture just give you all the fact's so your properly informed.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JohnnyB said:


> ...
> I would just need to get the program written to operate everthing the way I want. May not be an easy task. I have a friend who is involved with robotics in the movie industry that may be able to help write such a program. I will contact him this week and see if he could help. ...


in that case no need to invent bycicle. wite a simple windows macro or better yet auto hotkey macro to to virtually press function buttons on the software throttle of JMRI at set interval.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

> Quote by tankist "in that case no need to invent bycicle. wite a simple windows macro or better yet auto hotkey macro to to virtually press function buttons on the software throttle of JMRI at set interval."


Good Call! I totally forgot about Macro's!:thumbsup:


----------

